# Anyone know anything about tv aerials? Need help



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

So i have a new build, has 2 tv aerial sockets one in the living room and one in the bedroom and the coaxial wire is in the loft ready for an aerial, bought and aerial, set up in loft, wired to a splitter to give signal to both rooms, i have a signal finder and it says i have max signal however on the tv’s not many channels are displayed and the ones that are are not very good, the signal still says it is as high as possible at the tv sockets, bought a signal amplifier/booster and that makes it worse? Im stuck as to where to go from here, thanks in advance


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Is your aerial dedicated for “digital”
Are your splitters dedicated for digital signal.
Do your tv search for digital signal?
I always found the easiest to set one tv up without any splitters,, before even attempting to add splitters and boosters. 
Work out in which area you closest tv mast is and point in that direction. (Google is your friend) 
Your signal finder could pick up a 4G signal and that is no good to any tv.
If you can do it the old fashion way, take a smalltv with you in the loft and turn it until you have a decent signal, work from there.

A booster makes a bad signal worse by boosting the interference.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Ye digital aerial, and i think the splitter is but i have tried it direct to one tv with no change,ye i have all the channels from setting up with a normal tv aerial but the signal isnt the best from it and its annoying having an aerial behind the tv,i looked online and my area is covered by suttoncoldfield mast and although quite far from me says i should get a strong signal in my area and oh so when i have all the led’s lit up saying i have good signal it could be mobile signals, i may have to do that and take a small tv in the loft and see, can the cable that goes from the wall socket to the tv make any difference as the were less than a pound, i only bought them to test with as they were there in the shop at the time, if so i can buy decent cables and try that, the aerial has a 4g filter so should it be picking up 4g signals? Thanks


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...r-tv-aerial-kit-10152675-pdt.html#srcid=11026

This is the aerial i have


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there any reason you haven't used an aerial specialist. I imagine it shouldn't cost that much for someone to come and advise on what the issue is

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you got the aerial in the correct orientation for transmitter you’re receiving from - ie vertical or horizontal as a main transmitter and relay transmitter require different orientation...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Think your going to need something like this - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vision-Optima-Aerial-Masthead-Amplifier/dp/B00LGWN84Q

I'm in a new build with 7 outlets. Got a guy in to fit ariel and he fitted it in loft and put an amplifier up there too. I've not been up to see what he did but it works fine.

The builder had put a plug socket in the loft which was handy.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Didn't use a specialist as i am someone that likes / prefers to do stuff myself where possible but i may have to get someone out, i have the aerial as its shown on the box so horizontal, so are you saying i may have to point it upwards then ? And ye been looking at amplifiers the only thing is tho that seems simular to the one i bought yesterday although mine you plug into a power outlet then it goes inbetween the aerial wall socket and the tv but it makes the signal worse, thanks for all replies


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/5713543

What i bought yesterday


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

You are definitely going to have to rotate the aerial to point to the transmitter.

Have a look where any other aerials are pointed and do the same then try and tune in your wee telly.

If that works, plug in your big telly and adjust.

If it doesn't work, it's time to put your hand in your pocket and pay an aerial fella!


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Think it is pointing at my transmitter or as close as i can get it and i have spoken to someone today he said to try a manual retune then if not i will call him out


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lsmcdti said:


> Didn't use a specialist as i am someone that likes / prefers to do stuff myself where possible but i may have to get someone out, i have the aerial as its shown on the box so horizontal, so are you saying i may have to point it upwards then ? And ye been looking at amplifiers the only thing is tho that seems simular to the one i bought yesterday although mine you plug into a power outlet then it goes inbetween the aerial wall socket and the tv but it makes the signal worse, thanks for all replies


You need to make sure your aerial is right one for your aerial for your area.

As a general rule - horizontal orientation for a main transmitter and vertical for relay transmitter...


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> You need to make sure your aerial is right one for your aerial for your area.
> 
> As a general rule - horizontal orientation for a main transmitter and vertical for relay transmitter...


Ah ok thanks, think mine is a main transmitter so should be correct, thanks


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

*G*



Lsmcdti said:


> Ye digital aerial, and i think the splitter is but i have tried it direct to one tv with no change,ye i have all the channels from setting up with a normal tv aerial but the signal isnt the best from it and its annoying having an aerial behind the tv,i looked online and my area is covered by suttoncoldfield mast and although quite far from me says i should get a strong signal in my area and oh so when i have all the led's lit up saying i have good signal it could be mobile signals, i may have to do that and take a small tv in the loft and see, can the cable that goes from the wall socket to the tv make any difference as the were less than a pound, i only bought them to test with as they were there in the shop at the time, if so i can buy decent cables and try that, the aerial has a 4g filter so should it be picking up 4g signals? Thanks


Your tv won't pick up 4G but your signal finder probably does.
Try to change one thing at the time, change it back if doesn't work, than try the next change.
Start with the basic, point your aerial in the similair direction as anybody around you, let the tv do his tuning.
If no result, try to point it in the opesite direction, etc.
If you get a signal and a picture on your tv, however rubbish it may be, try by moving the aerial slowly to see if you can improve the picture.
If you get a great picture and sound leave the aerial and retune the tv.
If you get a decent selection of channels, connect your other cable and check if you can get a picture down stairs.
If that is not the case than it could be wiring or the splitters, take the splitter out, no improvement, the wiring could be broken, short circuit, bad connections etc.
Work systematic throughout to eliminate different possibilities of errors.
Once you have a decent enough picture, you can add a booster and see if it gives an improvement.
Keep the power of a booster as low as possible as it not only boost the signal, but also any interference.
Good luck.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Try bypassing the splinter by joining the cables at booster with female to female connector, then go onto local transmitter or repeater digital site and check you have correct aerial and it is picking up the correct mast and not a repeater mast.
They were great when I asked questions I went with tri band loft aerial onto a transmitter a huge distance away as signal travelled over the water well:thumb:


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for all replies, manually retuned the tv to the right transmitter and seems to be working, theres s few chanells that are there but no signal at all but they are channels that are never watched, signal amplifier still makes it worse so that will be going back, thanks again


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

If anyone finds this thread in future and needs advice or a new aerial, there's only one place to go in my opinion, and that's here:

http://www.aerialsandtv.com/index.html

He's provided the aerial for our house and our boat, his service is great and the stuff he supplies is all top quality. The only problem is his website is addictive. You'll be on it for hours if you're not careful!

The usual disclaimer about me being merely a happy customer applies of course (he's in Sheffield, I'm not!)


----------

